# '06 Bianchis?



## djmpls (Sep 19, 2005)

Amyone know when the 2006 line will be released? I'm assuming after interbike....


----------



## CBar (Oct 26, 2004)

*They're on the site!*

www.bianchiusa.com

Nothing too crazy, maybe a little less Celeste than the '05s. New single speed San Juan model. Cross bikes are using Cane Creek canti's this year. Also looks like fewer triple crank options than last year, I think.


----------

